# SRRV



## Coppyboy (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi there
Does anyone know if it is a requirement to have the SRRV visa transferred to a new passport when the original passport containing it has expired, or can I show both passports if I wish to travel.

Thanks.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Welcome to this side of the forum Coppyboy. I'm not so familar with the SRRV but I have the 13a Visa and carry the old passport with me, I check in yearly and every 5 years I renew my card using the old passport and Visa stamp, I no longer travel anymore, but I've heard other Expats say that they had the Philippine Bureau of Immigration stick in another Visa in their new passport but for sure I'd carry both the expired and new passport when traveling.

This year when I checked in they just wanted to see my ACR card and new passport but if no one else answers your question please contact the PBI Official Facebook page Philippine Bureau of Immigration


----------



## Coppyboy (Aug 24, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Welcome to this side of the forum Coppyboy. I'm not so familar with the SRRV but I have the 13a Visa and carry the old passport with me, I check in yearly and every 5 years I renew my card using the old passport and Visa stamp, I no longer travel anymore, but I've heard other Expats say that they had the Philippine Bureau of Immigration stick in another Visa in their new passport but for sure I'd carry both the expired and new passport when traveling.
> 
> This year when I checked in they just wanted to see my ACR card and new passport but if no one else answers your question please contact the PBI Official Facebook page Philippine Bureau of Immigration


Thank you.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Just another note on transferring the Visa Stamp to a new passport, on my last trip for my ACR card renewal I asked about this and it was as if they didn't hear me so I asked again and there wasn't a response.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Transfer of Admission Status







immigration.gov.ph





Chuck


----------



## Coppyboy (Aug 24, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Just another note on transferring the Visa Stamp to a new passport, on my last trip for my ACR card renewal I asked about this and it was as if they didn't hear me so I asked again and there wasn't a response.


Funny you should say that. Before I posted here I emailed the BI with no response, I kept emailing and also Facebook page to them. Eventually they just sent me a link to a restamping page which was of no use at all, but no proper answer. 
I did the same to the Philippine retirement people, again I was met with a link to a different restamping page but no real answer. 
It seems to me that none of them really know anything. 
I'll try again nearer the time when I get my new passport but I will call them and won't take a blank for an answer. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

When I received my new passport a couple years ago, I went to the Iloilo BI office and they put a new 13A permanent stamp in the new passport with the same dates as the one in my old passport at no charge. The lady told me this would eliminate the need to carry both passports. I did the annual check in yesterday and only presented my new passport & ACR. They did not ask for anything else so didn't offer more. As with everything here, I would expect that it depends on which office or even who in the same office that you talk to.

Fred

Note that I am 13A and not SRRV of which I know nothing about.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Welcome to the forum Coppyboy, I'm sure we all hear your frustrations, plenty here.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Transfer of Admission Status
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good one Chuck and so important that I added this to the Useful Links post under the 13A card renewal area. So I wonder can his be done the same day or is this something that has to be picked up much later because I'll bet many don't live near a PBI Branch.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Good one Chuck and so important that I added this to the Useful Links post under the 13A card renewal area. So I wonder can his be done the same day or is this something that has to be picked up much later because I'll bet many don't live near a PBI Branch.


Not sure how long it takes, but according to the page can only be done at main office.

Chuck


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

Last time I inquired at SRRV office in Makati back in pre covid days they stated theres no need to transfer the visa stamp to new passport, but to please travel with old passport and new passport to show relevant immigration staff.


----------



## Coppyboy (Aug 24, 2015)

freebiefan said:


> Last time I inquired at SRRV office in Makati back in pre covid days they stated theres no need to transfer the visa stamp to new passport, but to please travel with old passport and new passport to show relevant immigration staff.


That's very helpful thank you. It's what I thought would be the case given that the visa is valid indefinately.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

That is my line of thinking too. Even though I was told I would not need to travel with both passports, knowing the ignorance of the pertinent rules by all individuals concerned, as was evidenced by my treatment the last time I was in Singapore, I will have in my immediate possession any and all documents necessary to prove who I am and my status.

Fred


----------



## Darby Allen (Sep 22, 2014)

When I was granted permanent residence my passport had less than a year to run, and the visa was transferred into my new passport when it arrived. When I went to Angeles BI field office last month for the annual report the officer didn't even look at my passport, only last year's receipt and the ACR-I card. I was in and out in literally three minutes.
If I had an SRRV I would have it transferred to a new passport as a matter of course. Having it done won't break the bank; and where would you be if some officious immigration officer wouldn't accept the presence of the stamp in an old passport?


----------

